# Adding a cooler bay to NRS Stern mount frame



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

I would think a cooler frame/trailer frame would be a good bet. See the link below for example. You can rig the cooler at different spots if it has its own frame. If it is in back, the oarsman will end up opening the cooler and passing the beers. Place it mid raft or up front, that way the paddlers get a beer FOR YOU!
Lots of flex in the back of a raft. Extending a stern frame may have pluses and minuses depending on your river run.
Here the link for example of cooler frame

https://downriverequip.com/shop-products/demos-and-displays1/frames-accessories/trailer-frame/


----------



## Neffs Whitewater Customs (Feb 8, 2018)

Can go modular.


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

kremer83 said:


> I am thinking of adding a cooler bar to my stern mount frame, right in front of my kick bar.
> 
> Has anyone on the forum done this? I would like to hear about how you did it and see some picture if they are available.


. 
Giving this a try


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree, go for a separate trailer frame. More flexibility to use in other spaces at other times.

Be mindful of possible pinch between trailer and stern frames.


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

Whats the boat/cooler combo? Ive ran some trips for a friend whos an outfitter, and although this is not ideal, if you have a Yeti or other roto molded cooler with strap slots. You can tie it down to the floor, using 1ft cam straps, connected to a larger strap that holds the cooler down. Also you can use a thwart to pinch the cooler back to the stern frame. Again I dont think its a great long term system BUT it has worked for me in a pinch!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

That stern rig set up looks scary. Depends on what kind of water you're running, but there are just too many ways to get hurt with that rigging. I'd keep working it and find another way to make it work without rotating the footbar up like that, those spaces between bars are a clear hazard.

There are no oar stands on the rear frame, are you planning on having two rowers? If not, ditch the frame and just go with a gear pile in the rear compartment.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

I would just use a single trailer frame.


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

DoStep said:


> That stern rig set up looks scary. Depends on what kind of water you're running, but there are just too many ways to get hurt with that rigging. I'd keep working it and find another way to make it work without rotating the footbar up like that, those spaces between bars are a clear hazard.
> 
> There are no oar stands on the rear frame, are you planning on having two rowers? If not, ditch the frame and just go with a gear pile in the rear compartment.


The

Using the back cooler as a freezer, the bags will be built around and over. Cargo net over the top. Not really seeing the “scary” part.


----------

